# How honest and how serious are you?!



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 24, 2006)

*How honest and how serious are you?!*
_- or is it just a fantasy?_

I have now had my profile for about a week, and I have a question to all your men on the board (hope you can understand my English) *my English-spell-goat had ran away*  

*Question:*

Either youre big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?
If youre already a big guy, you have a lot of self confidence and know how attractive youre, or if you planning to gaining, youd do it because it would make you feel more sexy?


Its just a fantasy on your mind. You love to talk about it, and get excited about the thought of gaining  but its not really something youre ready to (or never would) bring out in the real life?


Youre plump/fat and dont have the willpower to lose weight, and think its easier to find a woman who loves a big guy (but in fact you dont like being fat)?

So, how honest are you?


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 25, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> *How honest and how serious are you?!*
> _- or is it just a fantasy?_
> 
> I have now had my profile for about a week, and I have a question to all your men on the board (hope you can understand my English) *my English-spell-goat had ran away*
> ...




5 years ago I was still slim, 2 years from being a gym rat but with no gain. I decided to gain. I did. But reading your posts, I'm already borderline what you think is enough, and shorter, So...while I love your posts, I can only wish you luck...


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 25, 2006)

*AZ Wolf:*

Thanks for your answer. Nice to hear youre mellowed about your weightgain (thats really important). 

- however youre across my borderline of weight or not, isnt the point, - but the way youre feeling about it


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Mar 25, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> *AZ Wolf:*
> 
> Thanks for your answer. Nice to hear youre mellowed about your weightgain (thats really important).
> 
> - however youre across my borderline of weight or not, isnt the point, - but the way youre feeling about it




Oh, I know. I have a 45.5" waist. I wasn't replyiing specifically to you. I am who I am.


----------



## iLoveBugles (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay... First off this is a hard one to answer and secondly i think there is something you need to change in your post.



> Youre plump/fat and dont have the willpower to lose weight,



That is so not the way to put it. In many cases willpower has very little to do with it. Some people have a genetic "error" that causes them to very easily gain weight. Others may struggle with a bad metabolism and finally there could be the phsycological (spelled wrongl?) aspect. People might have a eating disorder in some way or the other. What I am trying to say is that not all fat people are fat because of missing willpower.

Now to answer your question.

I have never gained weight on purpose. On the other hand I have not been real good at keeping it down either. I work out in a gym and it definetly shows via better stamina and muscle formation on arms, legs, chest etc. The one thing that doesn't quite seem to follow is my stomach. I have come to accept my body as it is and that I will never be a small guy. I have my self confidence in order and know there is women out there who likes a big guy. Now I just need to find them.  I would never gain weight just to satisfy my lady... She needs to find someone else then. On the other hand I would never ask a future girlfriend to gain or loose weight for me... Except in extreme conditions of course.

I do have fantasies where I am big and the woman small, but there is a big difference between fantasy and reality I think.

I hope that was an ok answer.


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 26, 2006)

*iLOveBugles:*

Thanks for your answer. Of course there is a small percentage who had problems with a genetic "error", - and it wasnt my intention to insult anyone. The point about that question was only, that I think its SO important, that big guys feeling good about themselves, and they dont take the most easily way ;-) I think you know my point about that.

I agree.. No one should change just to satisfy another person. Ive never had a big boyfriend, even though I always has been attracted to big guys (I need to fall in love with the person, and not only in his fat).. but it would be nice one day to find the whole package.
And yes, there is a big difference between fantasy and reality, I know that (I also had a lot of fantasies I never would bring out to the real life)  maybe I hadnt explained myself good enough, because my point about that question was about honesty..

Have a nice Sunday :eat1:


----------



## BigChaz (Mar 26, 2006)

I definitely have the "courage" to gain. I have always been somewhat chubby. In highschool, I got my first job as a cook in a restaurant. I got fatter and fatter the longer I worked at that restaurant. The managers kept getting mad cause they had to give me new aprons and shirts all the time.

Anyways, I realized I really, really liked being fat and I wanted to get fatter, so I have just been packing on the weight ever since! I love it


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 26, 2006)

*Big Chaz:* Uhmm, I really like to hear, that you was outgrowing your aprons and shirts all the time *such a naughty boy* hehe


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 26, 2006)

BigChaz said:


> I definitely have the "courage" to gain. I have always been somewhat chubby. In highschool, I got my first job as a cook in a restaurant. I got fatter and fatter the longer I worked at that restaurant. The managers kept getting mad cause they had to give me new aprons and shirts all the time.
> 
> Anyways, I realized I really, really liked being fat and I wanted to get fatter, so I have just been packing on the weight ever since! I love it



lol, you sound like an FFA's dream.:wubu:


----------



## missaf (Mar 26, 2006)

As an FFA, I'm very honest and serious about the size of my men. Now I'm not seriously into gaining, most men I've met that I'm attracted to are fat to begin with. So I'm not sure I'm answering your questions.

I let the men I date know that I find them attractive, and love to give them hugs, tickle them, show them that I enjoy physical intimacy with them. Only once was one guy not so sure about all that. The last guy I went out with is an old friend, and I absolutely love the fact that when we hug I can wrap my arms around his neck, and we meet belly to belly and he practically picks me up into the hug! I let him know how much I enjoy belly hugs, and he does it again! 

This used to be a fantasy of mine, but spending years around here, and meeting more fat guys in person has opened new doors for me. It's been an adventure, and if all I do is further the notion that big handsome men are more than just teddy bears, they're sexy bears, then I've done my job.


----------



## BigFusionNYC (Mar 27, 2006)

I've always been a big guy and I've never regreted or apologized for it. I didn't start out as a gainer but then I met a feeder and I gained on purpose and I enjoyed it very much. Currently I don't have a feeder but I would love to have one. To me being big is pretty normal, but I do enjoy usually being the largest person in a room and I love the feel of my fat, whether someone is moving it, or it is moving on it's own when I walk and such. I also like the little things like outgrowing clothes. Overall I enjoy being fat and have no problem in getting fatter.


----------



## Tad (Mar 27, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> *Question:*
> 
> Either youre big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?
> If youre already a big guy, you have a lot of self confidence and know how attractive youre, or if you planning to gaining, youd do it because it would make you feel more sexy?
> ...



Quite a bit of 1, quite a bit of 2, and a bit of 3.  

1 Im close to fifty pounds heavier than when I finished university, and that gain was a mix of deliberately gaining and deliberately letting myself gain according to natural appetite. I like my size, am turned on by my own fatness, and have no doubt that in the right circumstances Id deliberately let myself gain more and would enjoy the extra weight.

2. In actual circumstances, most of my thoughts of gaining and much of my enjoyment of my own size are fantasies. Im married, and while my wife is not interested in skinny guys, she is by no measure an FFA or a feeder. So in my circumstances, I try to keep this mostly to the fantasy realm. This is not a lack of courage, but more an issue of meeting your partner in the middle.

3. There are occasions when Im insecure with my size, and wish I had the discipline to lose weight. These dont happen often, but sometimes when I am with very athletic people who are talking about activities that I once would have been able to do but now probably could not, I can have an attack of low confidence. At those times I wish that I could lose weight, or maybe more exactly I wish that I had stronger desire to lose weight, so that maybe I could actually do so.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## EvilBob (Mar 27, 2006)

I think there are two types of BHMs: Those who grew up fat and those who became fat. I think everything is different for these two types of guys. I am the former - fat since I remember noticing my body.

I don't think the idea that I could be content while fat ever crossed my mind until just this past December. I never personally hated my weight... I hated how people would use my weight to categorize me and victimize me. 


I hated being the last kid picked for kickball. 
I hated when kids would call me names out of the windows of the school bus when I got home in elementary school.
I hated buying "husky" jeans at Sears... and not being able to wear the cool clothes.
I hated being the only boy not asked to dance at the junior high school dances. 
I hated the fact that we had to wear speedos... yes SPEEDOS... in Jr. High gym during the swimming weeks. 
I hated when girls would be my best friend... because I was "safe"... as I could never really expect anything more than friends.
I hated growing up fat.

The little boy in me still hurts sometimes from those memories.

It has only been recently that things in my life changed. Last summer I spent a good bit of time in some spiritual pursuits... and I came through them with a different perspective on everything... including my weight. And since this time, my world has changed in fundamental ways... and is quite a bit brighter and a more loving place.

In a nutshell, I am not my body. I am the spirit that inhabits my body. That spirit is pure and good and loving. The body is big, but healthy. If health becomes an issue, then I may need to make changes to the body. As long as I am physically healthy, there is no need for dramatic physical change.

Add to this realization, the fact that I am loved by the most amazing woman I have ever even fantasized about -- who I actually met through this very board -- my life is near total bliss.

So, I love my body now... as it is a reflection of the abundance and freedom in my spirit.

Best to all, 
EB


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 27, 2006)

Im glad to read so many consider thoroughly to this thread *thumbs up*

*Missaf:* I like your thoughts; you seem like a very thoughtful woman, and as you said, being here had opening doors for you. I have only been here for a week now, and just the feeling of sharing this with others, makes a huge different (maybe that would give me the courage to tell about this in the further).

*BigFusionNYC:* So wise, so mellowed about your weight (every FFAs dream)!

*Edx:* Uhmm I like to hear youre turned on by your on fatness *sigh*, but how does it feels, then your wife not are into this in the same way as you? Do you ever missing that part?

*EvilBob:* Youre right! And Im sad to hear about how evil people had being to you (and to others), but SO nice to hear you had found a wonderful woman (and keep loving your body).

It makes me think about all those reality-serials in TV *Ufff* I can get really upset (it happen some times) *lol*
See how people changes to become more like the ideal  Programs like that just brings hysteria (and makes people believe, that the only way you can feel good, is to looks like the ideal).

I know this is a twist, but last year I saw an article in a newspaper about a new trend. Parents were giving their children plastic-operation in confirmations-presents I dont want to write more about this, because it makes me feel sad, and brings my temper to life!


----------



## GrowingBoy (Mar 28, 2006)

*Question:*

Either youre big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?

I was chubby as a kid, then grew into my weight when I became an adult. After the "freshman 25" I slimmed down again and remained at 150-160 pounds for 13 years. I then was injured in a car accident had to stop exercising for 18 months and gained weight rapidly -- up to 270 at one point. 
Since then it's been very difficult to stay to my former weight, though I have gotten as low as 175 pounds since then. Unfortunately, I have health problems that are exacerbated by weight, so even though I'm not very successful, I need to struggle against my natural fattening tendencies in order to expect a long lifespan. 

Its just a fantasy on your mind. You love to talk about it, and get excited about the thought of gaining  but its not really something youre ready to (or never would) bring out in the real life?

It's largely a fantasy in my life at this point, given the health issues. The idea of gaining definitely excites me -- but I'm scared of the health issues. 


Youre plump/fat and dont have the willpower to lose weight, and think its easier to find a woman who loves a big guy (but in fact you dont like being fat)?

I'm definitely plump/fat. I have lost weight before (on a high protein diet), but those diets leave me feeling tired and listless. I actually feel better if I am moderately plump and active than if I'm thinner. I'd like to be thinner if I could since my health problems would be more under control, but otherwise I don't mind being plump. 

So, how honest are you?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Tad (Mar 28, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> *Edx:* Uhmm I like to hear youre turned on by your on fatness *sigh*, but how does it feels, then your wife not are into this in the same way as you? Do you ever missing that part?



Of course I miss it. Well, not that I've ever had it, but it would have been nice to have experienced it.

There is a bit of a generation divide around Dimensions. From those of us beyond a certain age, you'll often hear "How different my life might have been if I'd only known when I was young that there were others who felt like this!" Not that I would choose to trade my wife in for anybody, and even if I'd known that there were women who are FA maybe I would have chosen to be with her anyway. But for me I thought no women would prefer a big guy, or would like the thought of weight gain, so I tried to suppress these thoughts and desires. 

Now that I know there are others out there with desires that match mine....yes, sometimes it makes it a little difficult. However there are lots of people who have partners who don't share their fantasies, and at least I can come to Dimensions and talk about these issues--coming here makes it much easier to deal with. I'm still frustrated by holding back these preferences, of course, but as things go it is not such a big problem, not even the biggest challenge in my life by any means. 

So yes I miss it, but as frustrations in life go this is not the worst


----------



## zonker (Mar 28, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> 1. Either youre big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?
> If youre already a big guy, you have a lot of self confidence and know how attractive youre, or if you planning to gaining, youd do it because it would make you feel more sexy?



What great questions! I certainly fit best in this first category (although I no longer fit in my 30-inch waist jeans). As others mentioned here, it's quite a bit different if you grew up thin and then decided to plumpen up some. And that's me. I started to get a bit of early middle-age spread from a sedentary job and a craving for more food. As my pants grew tighter, at first, I was more than a little horrified. But after two years, my little bulging belly started to turn me on. 

Ive always been a fat admirer (of women, that is), and the notion of women gaining weight has always been very arousing. I love everything about plump women  their cute potbellies, their wobbly rears, their thick creamy thighs and their luscious love handles. And seeing a woman outgrow her clothes is just delightful. However, this idea of me gaining  and liking it  was more than a bit strange to me. 

Anyway, Ive gained more than 70 pounds, and my 42 waist can be found somewhere beneath my flabby 46 potbelly. I love being fat, and I love food, eating as much of it as I like, when I like and whatever I like. And its all very arousing to me. Just the thought of eating a big meal or delicious dessert sends shivers through my body. And those parts of me which have grown the most  my belly, love handles, thighs  are so sexually sensitive, much more so than they ever were. I am much more sexually confident than I ever was before. I see myself in the mirror and think of myself as sexy, something which I wouldn't have ever been able to do just a couple years ago.

Annie loves the new Zonker much more vigorously than she did the old Zonker. Our love life has improved, just keeps getting better and better. And I feel better physically, emotionally and mentally than I ever did as a 135-pound hardbody. Everyone says I seem much more confident, and more than a few people have told me I looked better with the extra weight (at least up until I added the last 30 pounds or so).



> 2. Its just a fantasy in your mind. You love to talk about it, and get excited about the thought of gaining  but its not really something youre ready to (or never would) bring out in the real life?



I fantasized about this for a while before I really dove in and decided to gain. I had already gotten a little potbelly, and it seemed just wonderful to explore the notion of making it bigger.

Will I gain more? I dont know. As a fantasy, that sounds wonderful, but Ive already gotten to the end of my fantasy, I think. Already, there are a few things which I love to do which have been hampered by my weight (waterskiing, especially). However, as a few people have mentioned here, the slightly out-of-shape condition is in itself arousing. Of course, I think Annie loves the idea of me gaining some more. I dont think shed want me to stop until I was her 500-pound personal waterbed, haha.



> 3. Youre plump/fat and dont have the willpower to lose weight, and think its easier to find a woman who loves a big guy (but in fact you dont like being fat)?



Not me at all. I think about losing some of this weight (Id love to waterski this summer), and Im sure I could. But I love being fat, and I love the idea of getting fatter. I feel sorry for all the guys (and women) who fall into this third category. I see Dimensions and other websites as great resources to let them know that there are plenty of folks who will not only accept their bodies but actually will celebrate their size and love them as they are.


----------



## vegasfat42 (Mar 28, 2006)

Excellent questions. For me, as other's have said, it's a combination. Although, a combination of your first and second questions. I was a chubby kid growing up (weighed about 215 by the end of high school...I'm 5'10"). I was never the largest, but definitely not slim. In college, I started working out, and dropped about 30 lbs. By my senior year, I realized that I really missed being bigger, and I've always LOVED food. The flavors, the textures, so much variety, and soooo good. So I figured, hey, why not indulge on a regular basis, and viola...a feedee was born.

As I said, a lot of it has to do with the food for me. The weight gain is an excellent byproduct though. I'm still not that big, only slightly larger than before I lost weight, but I'm definitely looking forward to my increased size. It's empowering. Each pound, each inch, each time I notice my pants getting tighter--each thing that reminds me how much I love what I'm doing is a triumph.

As for fantasy, I definitely fantasize about being huge to immobile, but would likely never reach that point. Even with the added weight, I like being mildly active (I at least want to be able to walk around the buffet, lol...that's an activity, right?). Certain elements of fantasy simply don't appeal to me. For example, I've gotten requests online to roleplay. I prefer the reality of my gain as opposed to pretending to be a character that's nothing like me.

As for willpower, I think it's interesting that most people presume that fat people lack willpower (I know most everyone here doesn't follow that trend). Yes, for some, it may be a lack of willpower, but I'd argue that it takes an imense amount of willpower to accomplish something in the face of social norms, which is what gaining or even being a confident, proud, fat man is. Time and again at restaurants I hear other diners make comments like, "Oh, I shouldn't get dessert." It doesn't take much willpower to fold under societal pressures. The choice of, for example, whether to get dessert or not should be based on the individual. If someone is, say, an athlete that runs the 100 meter dash...well, I'd expect that person not to get dessert because he/she gets more pleasure out of being successful at running than out of dessert. I, on the other hand, get a great deal of pleasure out of dessert and the resulting effects...it makes me feel good and confident to know that I got dessert because *I* chose to get it. Anyway, that's my take on the willpower issue. *humbly climbs down from soap box*

Thanks again for posing the questions.

-T


----------



## zonker (Mar 28, 2006)

vegasfat42 said:


> I think it's interesting that most people presume that fat people lack willpower (I know most everyone here doesn't follow that trend). Yes, for some, it may be a lack of willpower, but I'd argue that it takes an imense amount of willpower to accomplish something in the face of social norms, which is what gaining or even being a confident, proud, fat man is. Time and again at restaurants I hear other diners make comments like, "Oh, I shouldn't get dessert." It doesn't take much willpower to fold under societal pressures. The choice of, for example, whether to get dessert or not should be based on the individual. If someone is, say, an athlete that runs the 100 meter dash...well, I'd expect that person not to get dessert because he/she gets more pleasure out of being successful at running than out of dessert. I, on the other hand, get a great deal of pleasure out of dessert and the resulting effects...it makes me feel good and confident to know that I got dessert because *I* chose to get it.



Wow, this is such a great explanation of the issue of "willpower" as related to fat people and food. Of course, the waitress who asks you if you want dessert after you've completed a gut-busting dinner is trying to undo that societal pressure. In other words, she is helping you increase your willpower (as well as her tip and the restaurant's profits -- and your waistline, nothing wrong with that!  ). 

But deciding to enjoy delicious calorie-laden food should be your choice, and it is. If you are weak-willed, you may accept society's notion that dessert is "bad" for you and really no desirable at all. But if you have the willpower to overcome society's pressures, well, how wonderful it is to enjoy a hot fudge cake, mmmmm..... :eat1: :eat1: 

And, of course, our individual desires and needs should drive what we want, whether it be food, a big potbelly or a nice plump lover. No one should stand in the way of that, as long as we know the consequences of our actions and are not hurting anyone. Thanks so much for your explanation of this.  

Z


----------



## Miss_Scandinavia (Mar 29, 2006)

*GrowingBoy:* Sorry to hear about your health problems. That defiantly breaks your opportunities to bring your fantasy out to the real life.
Ive thought, that maybe it can give you the same satisfaction, knowing that your girlfriend and yourself are thinking the same way  an have the same desire, but dont necessarily have to bring it out to life (in the extreme way  only a kind of)  You know that Im meaning?

*Edx:* Youre right, if we dont have bigger problems in our life, we dont have any problems!! But still it would be nice

*Zonker:* Thanks for your respond. Im sure people are right about, that youre looking better with more meat on your bones ;-)
I think its your personality who makes the different. Beauty comes from the inside, and youre satisfied and feeling sexy  so hows the way people are seeing you.

*Vegasfat42:* *LOOL* _at least want to be able to walk around the buffet, lol...that's an activity, right?_ Yes, thats is defiantly a kind of exercising ;-)
I dont look at fat people and think he/she has a low willpower, but I know a lot of people do *unfortunately*
I just asked the question, because I have an idea, that there exist fat people who dont feeling good about themselves  and its sad if they just take the easiest way, and find a FA (the most important is how you feel about yourself).
- And as Zonker wrote _such a great explanation of the issue of "willpower" as related to fat people and food_  I totally agree *thumbs up*


----------



## Kimbo (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

I can honestly say ( as I have done in a couple of posts) that my body image and sense of "attractiveness" has increased dramatically in the last year.....mainly due to places like this that have positive ideas and concepts of body fat and image. 

Strangely, this has kinda snowballed (to a degree) for me, the more I felt attractive the more I acted attractive and the more I acted attractive the more attractive I became( judging by responses to advances made by me).

Overall this has had a generally positive effect on my life, although sometimes I feel like a kid with a new toy!!! ( I wonder when I'll get bored with it! hehe)


----------



## TallEnglishman (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm definitely in the first camp, although I started slim and have deliberately gained. I love growing my belly, feel lucky that genes or whatever mean that I really only gain there (my legs, arms, chest etc stay slim for some reason) and hope to keep gaining.

Here's a recent pic - 43" chest, 56" belly (attached).

:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment DSC03243 (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## zonker (Mar 30, 2006)

Kimbo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can honestly say ( as I have done in a couple of posts) that my body image and sense of "attractiveness" has increased dramatically in the last year.....mainly due to places like this that have positive ideas and concepts of body fat and image.
> 
> ...



Oh, this is so true. But I doubt that you will ever get bored with it....


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

*Kimbo:* Exactly, it's the conventional wisdom that it's all about how you feel about yourself - and that's the way how other people will look at you! )


----------



## Kimbo (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi Scandi........ lovely to have you back here on the boards, I hope you're well and happy 

The positive self perception that has increased in the past few months has indeed affective my whole 'quality' of being......and in essence helped me return the smiles and kind gestures we all encounter every day.

"jeg har savnet jeres kompagni"


----------



## troyad (Aug 3, 2006)

I've always been a big guy. Actually lately I'm losing weight, still fat, just less so. I just feel better, I guess that's why I've been doing it. I'll never be 'skinny' but I'm ok with that. I know that I'm a fabulous guy and that the ladies find me to be irresistable lol


----------



## squurp (Aug 3, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> *How honest and how serious are you?!*
> _- or is it just a fantasy?_
> 
> I have now had my profile for about a week, and I have a question to all your men on the board (hope you can understand my English) *my English-spell-goat had ran away*
> ...




I am a big guy, but not huge. I am trying to gain. I feel much better and sexier when heavier.


----------



## growingman (Aug 3, 2006)

Well, I am only big in my belly and it has only been growing since I learned there were women feeders who liked it. I really enjoyed the time I have spent with women feeders and I would love to find one for a long term relationship. If I find one I will grow to the size she likes and I will do what I can to make it a long happy relationship. If I don't find a woman who likes me bigger I will work hard at getting back to a shape that will appeal to more women. As much as being a feedee/gainer really is a fantasy to me, I would rather be thin and with a long term relationship than alone. I will do what I can to find a woman feeder first though.


----------



## gentle_viewer (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm an FFA, not a BHM, but I'm going to answer this anyway; hope that's okay.

*Question:
Either you’re big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?*
I'm thin. I've tried to gain in the past (I have both feeder and feedee tendencies), but my body just doesn't like to put on weight. 

*It’s just a fantasy on your mind. You love to talk about it, and get excited about the thought of gaining &#8211; but it’s not really something you’re ready to (or never would) bring out in the real life?*
Both fantasy and real...I do fantasize about it (both gaining and watching others gain), and there's definitely an added special something when I'm dating someone big. It's not the only factor, though.

*You’re plump/fat and don’t have the willpower to lose weight, and think it’s easier to find a woman who loves a big guy (but in fact you don’t like being fat)?*
When I have partners I like them to be happy with their own bodies. I wouldn't want someone to do something unhealthy or upsetting to them just because they thought I wanted it (whether gaining or losing weight, or anything else).


----------



## plumpmygut (Aug 3, 2006)

I grew up a slim and athletic young man. However, I never felt comfortable in my body. The irony escaped me for some time that so many people were killing themselves trying to get thin while I wanted to be thick, round, and sexy. Always admired big guys with envy. Over about 4 years now I have gained 100lbs and hope to gain quite a bit more.

I am very serious about becoming a BHM and finding a wonderful FFA. At one point I had lost quite a bit of weight and did not enjoy it at all. I felt unhealthy(again the irony) and unattractive. Soon after I ballooned right back up and haven't looked back yet. The fantasy side of it for me is the wanting to become immobile. Something that is fun to dream about, but not something I want to pursue.

Becoming a BHM is a very real puruit for me which I am dedicated to completing with aspirations of becming super size.

Here are some before and after pics..... 

View attachment af15.jpg


View attachment 050406_1203.jpg


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

*Kimbo:* Aaww, and nice to see you again, you big handsome guy ;-)

*growingman:* So you're the kind who fit into your surroundings? But I can only speak for myself. I'd never change in a way just to behave others (of course I'd enter into a compromise about "smaller" things).

*gentle viewer: *To your last answer: I totally agree. It's very important about the health and how he feels about himself! Actually I only have been with skinny guys, and I've never tried to change them (hmm yes I've maybe cooked a little better, hehe). My point about that question was about self-confidence - and the importance to like yourself as you are.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

*plumpmygut:* Now we're talking!! I wish all BHM's was thinking like that. Can we hire you as a speaker for a lecture society about being a BHM and loving it?

Hehe


----------



## plumpmygut (Aug 3, 2006)

I'd be honored!!!

And I'd do it for free!!!


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

plumpmygut said:


> I'd be honored!!!
> 
> And I'd do it for free!!!



Have you been waiting for this opportunity? *lol*

Please send your application letter and resume with ref.no. BHM-325.610376-W to Scandi (FFA), or e-mail: [email protected]. For further information please contact.


----------



## growingman (Aug 3, 2006)

Scandi (FFA) said:


> *Kimbo:* Aaww, and nice to see you again, you big handsome guy ;-)
> 
> *growingman:* So you're the kind who fit into your surroundings? But I can only speak for myself. I'd never change in a way just to behave others (of course I'd enter into a compromise about "smaller" things).
> 
> *gentle viewer: *To your last answer: I totally agree. It's very important about the health and how he feels about himself! Actually I only have been with skinny guys, and I've never tried to change them (hmm yes I've maybe cooked a little better, hehe). My point about that question was about self-confidence - and the importance to like yourself as you are.



I think for a long term relationship to work both members need to make compromises and I will do what I need to for the relationship to work and make my woman happy with me. Being fed, stuffed, fattened, and appreciated for being fat is a fantasy for me that I would love to fullfill with a sexy woman FFA/Feeder, but it is only part of my interests. Relationships are built on much more than that in my opinion. I have only been out as a feedee/gainer about 3 years. Before that I had a few wonderful long term relationships without indulging or even revealing my feedee fantasies. I would love to find a woman feeder, but I can relate to Gentle Viewer in that I would not try to force my fantasy on another person.


----------



## plumpmygut (Aug 3, 2006)

It would be my dream gig! I'd feel like Billy Crystal at the Oscars, only more hair, less funny, and a much bigger tuxedo.


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 3, 2006)

*growingman:* Yes relationships are build on much much more than just this fantasy/desire (it's "only" a bonus if we find a person who share this). But I'd never change myself just to please another person.


----------



## plumpmygut (Aug 3, 2006)

Well said Growingman!!


----------



## BoNeCrUsHeR527 (Aug 4, 2006)

Either youre big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?
If youre already a big guy, you have a lot of self confidence and know how attractive youre, or if you planning to gaining, youd do it because it would make you feel more sexy

Well i was skinny untill the senior year of high school untill i put on 50 pounds and i still want to keep gaining


Its just a fantasy on your mind. You love to talk about it, and get excited about the thought of gaining  but its not really something youre ready to (or never would) bring out in the real life?

Its a fantasy of mine to have me and my future wife gain together

Youre plump/fat and dont have the willpower to lose weight, and think its easier to find a woman who loves a big guy (but in fact you dont like being fat)?

i have the will power but choose to stay fat and find a women who likes me for me


----------



## nico7_uk (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes I agree Miss Scandi there should be so much more than sexuality in a relationship..but imagine, as Im sure you do, a loving relationship with that included! I wish...

The committee in my head often talks about this gaining thing, various parts of me wish to go for it, find a feeder, get huge, or keep it as a fantasy, or keep it balanced and sensible, or transcend it altogether..or indulge in it at times but keep fit...lots of possibilities! I guess its about happiness...and whether I see my sexuality as a problem or a gift...something to be "solved" or relished, and honestly that shifts...perhaps im a complete muddle or prhaps this is a normal process for gainers I dont know?

Anyway I've been gaining for a spell, as I often do, but I usually reach a point when i feel unattractive and my self-esteem drops..and friends and family dont help on that front! I wonder though, if I had a partner in crime whether that would be such an issue, even online chat and encouragement seems to help so in person I believe it would be less of an issue.

At the moment I feel quite happy and confident because Ive been chatting to someone amazing about it, and also feel good about myself for other reasons...but I am aware that the conflict will start again at some point, when my Dad says something or suddenly I will see myself in a reflection or be sat stuffed on the sofa wondering what the hell Im doing!! Its easy to doubt ourselves, especially if we know its a bit unhealthy or a bit daft (and I know its sexy but it is a bit daft too!!) or so says my rational side anyway - logos and eros! So its about how far I let my desires rule me, and how much I surrender to my sensuality.

Putting aside what other people think (and I wish I was better at that!) and the more conservative "logos" voices in the committee I love my fat and playing with it, squidging it and wobbling it, and on the one occassion a FFA played with it I can say I was more turned on than ever....


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 5, 2006)

*nico7_uk:* I think this is a normal process for gainers, and there are nothing wrong with you. This is not a desire/fetish you can put away in the closet.

For my part, I think it's the best way to keep this balanced. Find a person who share this fantasies with me, and plump him up a bit (it's not necessary that he get huge) - just live it all out with this person. Something special between two minds.

Actually after a good orgasm, I have a few minutes where I don't want to think about fat - just need to think about a lot other stuff to get my mind cleared. Maybe I'm nuts, hehe

I saw some of your pictures in another thread - really really HOT. Can imagine how it would be to wobbling your chubby belly. Just keep pigging out on the sofa  but of course, it's all about happiness, and I hope that you'll find a way to convince your mind about how amazing you looks (all the time)!

/Scandi


----------



## nico7_uk (Aug 5, 2006)

Ooh better take a cold shower! Glad you like them, thank you - if you do check out some more at http://uk.groups.yahoo.com/group/webcamfeedinggroup/ 

Its amazing what a bit of encouragement will do, you girls have some sort of voodoo thing going on Im sure! Balanced seems to be my buzzword these days, not that Im too unbalanced..um ok maybe but anyway its good to hear from you


Ps - If youre nuts in our world, youre ok, youre sane!


----------



## William (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi 

I would say that I am a none types of men that you listed.

I am a Fat Guy who has lost weight at times and gained it back and now just keeps his weight stabilized. 

William






Miss_Scandinavia said:


> *How honest and how serious are you?!*
> _- or is it just a fantasy?_
> 
> I have now had my profile for about a week, and I have a question to all your men on the board (hope you can understand my English) *my English-spell-goat had ran away*
> ...


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Aug 5, 2006)

*nico7_uk:*  I don't have an yahoo account! Why don't you enrich the Belly Library with those pictures? ;-) 

** apropos "nuts"*_ I just remember a funny episode last year. About a very big translations mistake. A translator must have been sleeping. The person has translate "nut" to "craziness. So in Danish, on a huge consignment of chocolate there stood on the informative label: Milk, chocolate etc etc and craziness *lol* The manufacturer had to take it all back, hehe_


----------



## sixgigportme (Aug 7, 2006)

I am who I am, (put on 50 lb. in two years), I just don't care anymore.


----------



## Fatasy2006 (Aug 8, 2006)

I've been fat all my life. I've never really been motivated to loose weight because I love to eat and I love fat. And while i would admit I'd wave a magic wand tomorrow if it would make me thin, the times when I feel my fattest I also feel the most arroused.

Frankly, I've never had the experience of being admired for my poundage. That would be a pretty awesome thing. 

LOL I would probably be so easily swayed by a female feeder. How could I resist?? Smile.

View attachment 8256


----------



## Kizzume (Aug 10, 2006)

Miss_Scandinavia said:


> [*]Either youre big right now, or thinking about gaining, and have the courage to do it?
> If youre already a big guy, you have a lot of self confidence and know how attractive youre, or if you planning to gaining, youd do it because it would make you feel more sexy?
> 
> 
> ...


I used to be rail thin--I was 128 pounds 12 years ago. I ate like a bird, and had health problems associated with malnutrition. I wasn't anorexic--I knew I was thin and always wanted to be heavier, but my appetite was always next to none--then I discovered THC. 9 years ago I was closer to the supposedly "ideal" weight, at about 145. Then 7 years ago I realized that I didn't have to be thin, that I could be what I always wanted to be and got to 200 about 5 1/2 years ago. Between 2004 and 2005 I had gone up to about 225 and back down to 212, back and forth, and then, about 4 months ago I quit weed and suddenly, instead of having no appetite like before I ever started doing weed, my appetite became ravenous, and now I'm at 238. I love it. :eat1: 

I gain weight because I love it. I love the idea of getting bigger, I love the idea of taking up more space, I love the softness, I love the looks I get from in or out of the closet belly lovers, I love the extra attention I get when I wear shirts that let my belly hang out the bottom whether it's "good" or "bad" attention (I've never been given any threats or anything like that because of it)--it simply means that I'm big enough now to be noticeably big, I love becoming what I've admired most of my life, I love the fact that the bigger I get, the less picky physically I become about other people and may even try the opposite sex one of these days. I love being and getting fat.

I don't want to lose weight. I feel more sexy now than I have ever felt in my entire life.


----------



## Karebehr (Aug 19, 2006)

I hated being the last kid picked for kickball. 
I hated when kids would call me names out of the windows of the school bus when I got home in elementary school. 
I hated buying "husky" jeans at Sears... and not being able to wear the cool clothes. 
I hated being the only boy not asked to dance at the junior high school dances. 
I hated the fact that we had to wear speedos... yes SPEEDOS... in Jr. High gym during the swimming weeks. 
I hated when girls would be my best friend... because I was "safe"... as I could never really expect anything more than friends. 
I hated growing up fat. 
 
The little boy in me still hurts sometimes from those memories. 


EvilBob, 
You just described to a "t" my childhood too. 

I am comfortable now in my body, and really don't wish to change anything, but those years growing up were definitley difficult, and emotionally scarring. 

Larry


----------

